# Which type of battery do you use for your TM?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I voted AGM because that is what I use and that is what you asked. However perhaps what you are really asking is what we would LIKE to use.

Lithium for sure!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The weight of the new lithium batteries are unreal. I bought a lithium motorcycle battery and wondered if it was even in the box..


----------

